# Newbie trying to Maintaining Maximum Control



## MisterBill (Mar 27, 2012)

I am new at this Scrollsawing thing and as usual I am finding a wealth of information on Lumberjocks. I downloaded Joanne Lockwood's article titled Maintaining Maximum Control and I want to try my hand at cutting the various patterns on the Practice Boards.

What blades would you recommend that I use for the patterns 1 through 8?

MisterBill


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

They are practice pieces try all the blades you have to see what happens, try other woods and thicknesses just to see what happens. It's called learning not just doing what you are told.
MIKE


----------



## MisterBill (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

might want to 'take' this class

sheila is teaching everything in scroll saw work
and has one about the blades too

http://lumberjocks.com/scrollgirl/blog/series/4134


----------



## SteveKnnn (Mar 25, 2013)

Blades available locally are mostly poor.

I personally use Flying Dutchman blades. I get mine at: http://www.mikesworkshop.com/blades.htm

Some like Olson and get them at Sloans. http://www.sloanswoodshop.com/

Finally I used the following book when I started and definitely recommend.

Scroll Saw Workbook 2nd Edition: Learn to Use Your Sroll Saw in 25 Skill-Building Chapters [Paperback]
John A Nelson (Author)


----------



## kepy (Mar 5, 2012)

You will find that everyone has their own preferences. Personally, I prefer the Flying Dutchman in #3 and #5 reverse. I have found that I can do anything I want with those. I have a lot of others in my inventory but seldom use anything else.


----------



## oldwormy (Mar 23, 2013)

The #5 FD-UR flying dutchman blades are the best I have found. Talk to Mike at http://www.mikesworkshop.com/blades.htm


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I use Flying Dutchman blades also. (#7 and #5 Polar) One tip I can give you is: when trying to follow a line it is like steering a car. Waiver a little left and right like you do with a steering wheel to stay on the line.


----------

